# Where To Get Grain In Fnq?



## brenjak (24/7/07)

Does anyone know a HBS in or around the Cairns area where you can buy grain/malt?
I am looking into AG and want to know whther the cost to set up will outweigh the benefits. I actually live about 400km north of Cairns.


----------



## Steve (24/7/07)

Biergeliebter said:


> Does anyone know a HBS in or around the Cairns area where you can buy grain/malt?
> I am looking into AG and want to know whther the cost to set up will outweigh the benefits. I actually live about 400km north of Cairns.




give FNQ Bunyip a hoy.....he'll know.....


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (24/7/07)

hello and welcome to AHB..

Cairns sux as far as AG suplies go.. Infact both the HB shops in Cairns Suk big time.. ( this is my personal experiance and opinion) .. So where are you at Coan? Do you shop in Cairns ? Craftbrewer, sponser at the top of page give a good service and freight options. How much do you brew? will depend on how affordable it works out.. I leave first thing in the morning to attend the xmas in july swap. send us a email or PM next week and we can have a chat. I will be bringing grain back and could arange a grain bill to get you started.. 

have a look at the BIAB thred it could be a kick off for you..

Berapnopod was saying that one of the HB shops in Townsville has a selection of grain , that could be an option... 

Anyway I'll look forward to an email next week , it would be good to have another AG'er up this way..even if it is a couple of hundred Km.. Lol

Cheers Ned

Edit to reply to steve: to quick buddy, I was typeing it as you did..  LOL

:beer:


----------



## Pumpy (24/7/07)

Biergeliebter said:


> Does anyone know a HBS in or around the Cairns area where you can buy grain/malt?
> I am looking into AG and want to know whther the cost to set up will outweigh the benefits. I actually live about 400km north of Cairns.




Dont bother wasting petrol go to Craftbrewer got all you need


----------



## brenjak (24/7/07)

Thanks guys. Spoke to a guy in a HBS in the Far North of Qld who got upset at the fact that someone wnated to all grain brew. He said with the advent of kits no one in their right mind would want to do this and it was something people did in the 70's. I got he impression that he was worried about business....


----------



## stephen (24/7/07)

Another bloke you could talk to is Mark from Mark's Homebrew. His phone No is 02 4969 6696. He does mail orders - don't know cost but talk to him, has an excellent range of grain and hops and other bits and pieces.

Cheers

Stephen


----------

